# Hawk in harness



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2007)

I am so pleased with the way Hawk is coming along! Yesterday a friend helped me and we put him between the shafts of the sulky. We walked on either side with a lead on the halter, but he was totally unconcerned. So my friend got in the sulky and I led. Hawk was certainly aware of the weight behind him, but he was completely calm. We did some turns, whoas, and quiet walking and he acted as though he had done it all his life. The next step will be to put on the bridle with long lines and the sulky.

He is all well now except some hair which needs to grow back under the belly and inside one ear. the puncture wounds healed completely and there does not even appear to be scarring. Also his mane still looks crazy, as it was all rubbed off and is trying to grow out. Farrier says he will have very good feet in a few more months, as soon as they grow out more.

He is very friendly and kind, and he listens well. I got his AMHA papers back. He also has R registration papers, but I did not feel like paying the late penalty for that, since I haven't ever been to any R shows and probably could not recoup the fee if I decide not to keep him.

I hope to get a picture of him in harness soon. The short days make it a little hard to get everything done! It will soon be time for me decide whether he stays with me or moves on.


----------



## maplegum (Nov 8, 2007)

What a great job you are doing with Hawk. This special horse has been given a second chance with someone who loves him and cares for him...thank you.






And yes! Photos please!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2007)

I took Hawkly today to bring home a Christmas tree. We went to the back of the property where I cut down a juniper. Hawk carried the saw in a scabboard on the harness. It clanked around some, but he was fine with it. I cut the tree and tied it to the harness. We had to wade through some tall weeds as tall as him to get back to the path. Hawk dragged the tree through the weeds with no problem. He dragged it all the way home, about 1/4 mile. When we got back to the house and I tied him to to the hitching rail so I could run in for a treat and the camera, he finally got a good look at that THING dragging behind him. It wasn't so scary at all.

The main thing we are working on is giving to the bit. He does not like to rein. But he is getting better every day and I am hoping to put all he has learned togehter at one time soon. That means me in the cart and him going nicely.

He is taking longer than the other horses I have worked with. Maybe because he is older (6 years old)? Because he never had to learn anything before? No sure. But he is an awfully sweet boy. Very gratifying to watch him come running lickety split across the pasture when I call.

Here is Hawk bringing home a Christmas tree:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]What a great Christmas tree story...



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hope you got pictures of that too![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## maplegum (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great little horse!





You are doing amazing things with him, congratulations.


----------

